# Backup hub



## Jaggers80 (Aug 2, 2019)

I have a employee that comes to work and brings a backup hub when he is working alone and I believe is hooking them up to my computers what would he be doing


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It sounds like a concern of yours that probably should be addressed with your supervisor or boss.

I'm not sure it's something that can be addressed here, but one of the Moderators/Administrators can answer that.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jaggers80 (Aug 2, 2019)

Thank you! I don't know that much about computers but our pos system and everything is on therm and I was just kind of curious on what he might be doing? In other words would be something that I needed to report my boss!


flavallee said:


> It sounds like a concern of yours that probably should be addressed with your supervisor or boss.
> 
> I'm not sure it's something that can be addressed here, but one of the Moderators/Administrators can answer that.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're that concerned about it, it's YOUR decision to report it to your boss.
He may have permission to do it or he may be doing something nefarious.
There's no way of knowing at this point.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This is not something that we can or should speculate about. You need to address your concerns with your boss as already suggested.

As there's nothing we can do I'm closing this thread.


----------

